# Cockatiel behavior question



## ajn (Jan 7, 2017)

I've had my female cockatiel for about two years. She was a rescue - she was found outdoors and I adopted her, so nobody knows her history. She's very sweet - never bitten me or anyone else, but she hates hands. We've made steady, but slow progress and she now climbs all over my legs, feet, and recently began flying to my shoulder. 

While on my shoulder, she will get very close to my face and then bend her head down. It's almost like she's wanting scratches, but if I reach out to scratch her, she hops away. Then, a few moments later - she hops back to my shoulder and we repeat. 

So - what does this behavior mean? Why does she drop her head?


----------



## Farah (May 17, 2018)

Does she make sounds?


----------



## ajn (Jan 7, 2017)

While she is dropping her head on my shoulder? No, just likes to get close.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She's asking for scritches but chickens out when she sees your finger. See if you can rub her head with your nose. For some reason many cockatiels are less intimated by a huge face right next to them than they are by a hand. If you can establish a nose-rubbing habit, you can then start working on slipping your finger in when she's not looking.


----------



## ajn (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes, I've tried the nose but just can't seem to make contact - she is still a little nervous.


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

She sounds really sweet  have you tried hand taming her with food bribery?


----------

